# Mag Pouches HELP~



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a good mag pouch that both fits a double stack magazine from my G27 but will also hold PF-9 clips as well... Not at the same time of course but I either carry the G27 or the PF-9. A paddle option would also be preferable and furthermore a double mag pouch if possible (meaning can hold two magazines)

Anybody know of something generic that works good for both


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

try these guys 
Universal 2-cell Mag Pouch #POUUNI01


----------

